# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Probiotica - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Probiotica*

Overal duiken probiotica op. Deze voor de gezondheid heilzame bacteriën zijn tegenwoordig in verschillende voedingsmiddelen (in het bijzonder in melkproducten) verkrijgbaar, maar ook in de vorm van voedingssupplementen. Hoe kunnen we de meeste voordelen halen uit probiotica?

*
*Bewezen doeltreffendheid*

Het nut van probiotica is tegenwoordig het onderwerp van talrijke onderzoeken. Heel wat positieve effecten van deze goedaardige bacteriën werden reeds bewezen: ziekten duren minder lang, een betere werking van het immuunsysteem en een aanzienlijke verbetering van de darmgezondheid. Een Zweeds onderzoek heeft zelfs aangetoond dat deze bacteriën gebruikt als ontsmettingsmiddel helpen bij de behandeling van longontstekingen. Zoveel mogelijk van al deze voordelen genieten is nochtans niet zo vanzelfsprekend als men op het eerste gezicht zou kunnen denken. Probiotica kunnen inderdaad in verschillende vormen voorkomen en daarbij komt nog dat er heel wat verschillende soorten van bestaan…


**Advies vragen*

Indien u probiotica wil gebruiken in de vorm van voedingssupplementen, is het toch wel belangrijk raad te vragen aan uw apotheker. Deze kent inderdaad de verschillende producten en zal u dus met kennis van zaken kunnen adviseren over de verschillende mogelijkheden. Het is vooral een kwestie van de link te leggen tussen uw behoeften en de producten die op de markt verschijnen. De verschillende bacteriën die men u aanbiedt, hebben verschillende effecten en zomaar een product uitkiezen biedt zeker geen doeltreffende oplossing. Wanneer u met een product niet het verwachte resultaat bereikt, dan mag u in het vervolg niet aarzelen om van product te veranderen.

*
*Waakzaam blijven*

Zodra u de 'juiste' probiotica gevonden hebt, is het belangrijk ermee om te gaan zoals met alle voedingssupplementen. Dat betekent dat u ze regelmatig moet nemen, volgens de aanwijzingen van de apotheker en de fabrikant, en dat u uw arts ook op de hoogte moet brengen van het feit dat u voedingssupplementen neemt.

Tot slot, gebruik geen supplement probiotica om uzelf een goed geweten te bezorgen en om geen andere inspanningen te moeten doen. Probiotica dienen als aanvulling bij een evenwichtig en vezelrijk dieet en niet om dat dieet te vervangen!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

